# [risolto]non vedo eth0

## fobia

come ho gia detto in un altro posto sto eseguendo la mia prima installazione di gentoo ed ho un altro problema che non so come risolvere data la mia misera esperienza con linux:

ifconfig mi restituisce solo l'interfaccia di loopback....

se scrivo ifconfig eth0:

device not found 

il modulo della skeda di rete lo avevo selezionato ed è questo:

Realtek 8169 gigabit ethernet support

nn so ke fare...io continuo a googlare nel frattempo ma spero possiate aiutarmi....

>bye<Last edited by fobia on Tue Jul 12, 2005 9:33 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## comio

posta un lsmod ed un ifconfig -a.

Così cerchiamo di fare un minimo di diagnosi.

ciao

----------

## X-Drum

hai provato ha caricare il modulo della scheda

di rete da root tramite il comando:

```
modprobe 8139too
```

oppure un:

```
modprobe 8139cp
```

prima di lanciare ifconfig?

se hai compilato il modulo nel kernel devi poi caricarlo,

----------

## comio

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> hai provato ha caricare il modulo della scheda
> 
> di rete da root tramite il comando:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

mi pare che con la 8169 quel driver non vada bene... comunque ora controllo.

EDIT: il modulo si chiama r8169

ciao

----------

## X-Drum

 *comio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mi pare che con la 8169 quel driver non vada bene... comunque ora controllo.
> 
> EDIT: il modulo si chiama r8169
> ...

 

oooops!! sono talmente stanco che ho letto

realtek 8139  :Embarassed:  invece di 8169

ho completamente cannato chipset (e di coseguenza driver)

----------

## fobia

lsmod

pcmcia

yenta_socket 

rsrc_non static

pcmcia_core

ifconfig -a 

lo

....

...

sit0

....

...

ho provato modprobe r8169 ma nn funzika....

----------

## comio

 *fobia wrote:*   

> lsmod
> 
> pcmcia
> 
> yenta_socket 
> ...

 

Ti chiedo intanto di cambiare il titolo, mettendolo in minuscolo...

Poi, cosa vuol dire non funzika, e buona norma postare l'esatto output dei comandi che ti vengono suggeriti. non funzika non è una risposta che ci aiuta molto.

ok?

ciao

----------

## X-Drum

se il modulo suggerito da comio non viene caricato

dobbiamo sapere il perche'

posta l'output del comando modprobe

e posta anche un lspci

nota:potresti usare i tag [code][code] di phpbb?

li trovi in alto sopra gli stili del testo

----------

## fobia

chiedo scusa se sono stato sgarbato ma sono oramai 40 ore che sono al pc e inizio un pò a perdere colpi...

non so come postare un lspci completo visto che linux non mi accede a internet, la mia macchina non ha floppy e nn masterizza....copiarlo manualmente è un pò un impresa ma se necessario ditemelo ke lo faccio...

la parte di lspci che riguarda la scheda di rete compe prevedibile è:

```
ethernet controller realtek semiconductor rtl 8169 gigabit ethernet
```

la risposta al comando modprobe r8169 è

```
FATAL:module r8169 not found
```

ancora scusa e tante grazie

----------

## BikE

Il modulo e' quello.... nel mio kernel di default e' disabilitato.... ( 2.6.9 ) quindi controla se e' compilato o meno... in caso contrario compilalo come modulo poi dai 

```

modprobe r8169

dhcpcd eth0

```

----------

## comio

 *fobia wrote:*   

> 
> 
> la risposta al comando modprobe r8169 è
> 
> ```
> ...

 

come hai compilato il kernel? hai inserito il modulo? hai dato la sequenza:

```

make

make install

make modules_install

```

dall'errore vuol dire che non hai compilato il modulo

In ogni caso, prova a fare

```

modprobe -l|grep net|grep driver

```

per vedere se compare il tuo modulo.

ciao

----------

## fobia

 *Quote:*   

> come hai compilato il kernel? hai inserito il modulo? hai dato la sequenza:
> 
> make 
> 
> make install 
> ...

 

ho usato i gentoo-source e giurerei di aver messo il modulo ma a quanto pare non c'è.

questo è l'out dello script che mi hai dato

```
/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r4/kernel/drivers/net/s2io.ok
```

ho compilato come da manuale gentoo 

```
make && make modules_install

```

devo ricompilare il kernel o c'è una via più breve per installare  il modulo o devo fare altro?

----------

## CarloJekko

se non dai make mrproper il kernel lo ricompili in 10 secondi

----------

## SilverXXX

Selezionalo come modulo poi dai:

```
make modules && make modules_install
```

----------

## X-Drum

facciamola veloce:

apri il file: /usr/src/linux-<versione kernel>/.config

e setta cosi la voce:

```
CONFIG_R8169=m
```

(nota se prima c'è un # rimuovilo)

poi ricompila il kernel:

```
make && make modules_install
```

imposta il sistema per caricare il modulo all'avvio:

```
echo r8169 >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel.2.6
```

e riavvia, adesso ifconfig eth0 dovrebbe ritornare info

come il mac della scheda ecc....

----------

## comio

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> facciamola veloce:
> 
> apri il file: /usr/src/linux-<versione kernel>/.config
> 
> e setta cosi la voce:
> ...

 

non è una buona idea, dato che bisogna settare anche le dipendenze.

ciao

----------

## luna80

non è che ricompili il kernel ma poi non lo copi nella cartella di boot?

per compilare il kernel (come già ti han detto gli altri):

```
#make && make modules_install
```

poi

```

#mount /boot/

#cp /boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage_old (per sicurezza...non si sa mai)

#cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot

#umount /boot
```

non so, a volte sembra scontato e poi è un errore che si fa spesso

----------

## randomaze

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> facciamola veloce:
> 
> apri il file: /usr/src/linux-<versione kernel>/.config

 

Non é obbligatorio, ma é fortemente consigliato usare la directory /usr/src/linux per il kernel corrente.

La prassi é usare un link simbolico che da /usr/src/linux punti a /usr/src/kenrel-<versione kernel>

----------

## X-Drum

 *comio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 

 

non è una buona idea, dato che bisogna settare anche le dipendenze.

ciao[/quote]

io penso il contrario:

-dato che aveva detto di aver già configurato la sezione inerente alle schede di rete

-ha già un modulo per un ask di rete ma manca quello specifico per le use esigenze

quindi in teoria dovrebbe avere già il necessario in .config e dovrebbe bastare

solo aggiungere il driver, se poi nel suo kernel c'è altro che manca quello lo

si vedra'......

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> é fortemente consigliato usare la directory /usr/src/linux per il kernel corrente

 

non l'ho citato appunto perche non ero convinto che lo avesse creato,

volevo dare indicazioni "certe"

----------

## CarloJekko

Non credo che X-Drum sia uno micio micio bau bau...  Sa quel che dice. Io l'avevo capito ciò che voleva dire prima  :Laughing: 

----------

## fobia

grazie a tutti ora la scheda di rete la vedo.....

non c'era il modulo, ho ricompilato il kernel. 

direi caso risolto e spero di chiudere qui i miei problemi di installazione....

ancora grazie

----------

